# Cinco de Mayo Red



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife walks in the door, gives me a kiss and orders me to go fishing. I hope it was primarily for my benefit, but I think she missed the kids and wanted some spotlight. Obediently, I followed her instructions, and struck off for an afternoon expedition. With my usual ramp closed for restoration, I ventured to unknown waters with the newly completed skiff in tow. I launched at Clapboard and ran back into the creek, stopping along creek mouths and places I thought would have shell banks underneath. A lot of this was prospecting because of the high tide. The wind was blowing and I eventually found some trout on top and caught a few smallish ones. The bite died and the sun was below the horizon when the old "one more cast" crossed my lips. Usually the kiss of death, but this time I connected with this beautiful 30"+/- red. I have never seen fins this bright before, and released it under the watchful eye of a chubby 8' gator. Makes you think twice about those long reviving sessions.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking of hitting clapboard this weekend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice last cast, and a beautiful red. 
That looks like a Techna. I have two of those in spinning, and it's my favorite rod ever (not counting my fly rods, of course). 
Is CP officially closed for the project now?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wish my wife would do that...

That is a beauty of a redfish. Nice work man!


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Canoeman, I went down to CP the other day and they are hard at work upgrading the facilities. They were installing a corrugated bulkhead like Clapboard on either side of the soon to be poured ramp. Also, there was a pile of pilings and treated 2x6 lumber. Looks like we may get a dock or some kind of pier too. Here is the picture.


----------

